# Ou trouver mon numéro de série?



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

C'est tout con mais je n'arrive pas a le trouver....
Quand j'ouvre la fenêtre " a propos de ce mac" je n'ai aucune information à ce propos...

A oui petite question annexe, si ad-mettons j'achète un ipod (touch 32go) à quelqu'un qui la gagné, l'ipod est t-il garantie auprès de apple uniquement avec le Numéro de série?


----------



## adrien2010 (14 Décembre 2008)

Tiens regarde le début de ce tutorial !! http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/decouvrir_leo/08_leo_connaitre_son_mac.mov
en fait dans a propos mac tu clique juste sur la version de ton os !

Ils expliquent tout .( si tu est sous léopard )
Pour ton ipod je ne sais pas désole .


----------



## anneee (14 Décembre 2008)

à propos de ce Mac/plus d'infos... et sélectionner "Matériel" dans la colonne de gauche


----------



## jilune (14 Décembre 2008)

Dans "A propos de ce mac" tu clique sur "plus d'info" , puis dans la colonne de gauche, tu clique sur "matériel" et tu auras le numéro de série de ton mac

Et oui, l'iPod Touch est garanti sur base de son numéro de série, de plus en entrant ce numéro de série sur la page support du site d'Apple, tu auras la date de validité


----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

A oui c'était tout con..
Merci tout le monde, je vais donc peut-être bien me choper ce touch!


----------



## skaka (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je cherchais mon numéro de série moi aussi, mais en voulant regarder, je n'ai rien d'autre que : SystemSerialNumb à la place d'un numéro. C'est normal ?


----------



## skaka (22 Décembre 2008)

En fait, j'ai trouvé la réponse à ma question.
La carte mère de mon Mac a été changée, du coup, le numéro de série ne s'affichera plus...
Un peu dommage.


----------

